# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Печать деклараций со штрихкодом в 64-х разрядной 1С 8.3.16.1063

## IuliiaT

Здравствуйте! Помогите настроить печать налоговых деклараций со штрихкодом в 64-х разрядной 1С платформа 8.3.16.1063 конфигурация БП 3.0.75.37. Установила Библиотечный модуль печати двумерного штрих-кода (PDF417) с сайта ГНИВЦ, но все равно не печатает. Помогите разобраться!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте! Помогите настроить печать налоговых деклараций со штрихкодом в 64-х разрядной 1С платформа 8.3.16.1063 конфигурация БП 3.0.75.37. Установила Библиотечный модуль печати двумерного штрих-кода (PDF417) с сайта ГНИВЦ, но все равно не печатает. Помогите разобраться!!!


https://infostart.ru/public/869624/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2b4Q/3FeFQWs2C

----------

AHDRUXA (20.01.2020), alkokoal (20.01.2020), Anatia (01.02.2020), AnatoliyD (19.03.2020), Arizon (03.02.2020), asv001 (27.01.2020), atol_zlat (27.01.2020), ch4zy (04.06.2020), DanMcDee (12.04.2020), Dr. FLiNT (23.03.2020), IuliiaT (07.01.2020), kabantus (13.05.2020), kida (26.03.2020), Lada_ (11.03.2020), M_a_s_i_k (27.01.2020), nattalli (23.04.2021), PreteRosso (08.10.2020), requin (16.01.2020), rokotovreg (29.01.2020), VetMiX (07.08.2020), VLADIMIR2021 (04.02.2021), wallettone (15.04.2020), wolfsanger (28.04.2020), xlam59 (11.05.2021), ZapMos (11.01.2020)

----------


## IuliiaT

Все получилось по второй ссылке! Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## goroh88

> https://infostart.ru/public/869624/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2b4Q/3FeFQWs2C


добрый день, я не программист, подскажите пожалуйста на 8.3.15.1656 пойдет?

----------


## Fltr

> добрый день, я не программист, подскажите пожалуйста на 8.3.15.1656 пойдет?


Да
https://ut11-web.ru/faq-1c/kak-podkl...hireniya-v-1s/

----------

Anatia (01.02.2020), DanMcDee (12.04.2020), goroh88 (18.01.2020), kabantus (13.05.2020), PreteRosso (08.10.2020), rokotovreg (29.01.2020), sergey8 (20.03.2020), ZapMos (26.01.2020)

----------


## igo131969

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## dikii

Огромншейшеее спасибо )

----------


## Leha_77

1с требует установить PDF417, хотя она установлена , переустанавливаешь , все рано требует

----------


## Fltr

> 1с требует установить PDF417, хотя она установлена , переустанавливаешь , все рано требует


смотри пост 2

----------


## alexprik

А всё равно, говорит что надо установить, а потом опять, что не установлена. 
Версия как у автора, не помогает даже запуск с правами администратора

----------


## Fltr

> А всё равно, говорит что надо установить, а потом опять, что не установлена. 
> Версия как у автора, не помогает даже запуск с правами администратора


Отключили Безопасный режим и защиту от опасных действий?

----------


## Albert1971

ничего не помогает и "Отключили Безопасный режим и защиту от опасных действий?" уже все попробовали, что делатьто. как эта 1сина достала вечно каието приколы. и с 64 на 32 не слезть.

----------


## Albert1971

Похоже надо качать Печать НД с PDF417 x64 (1.0.4) релиз, а по второй ссылке только 1.0.3, есть у кого можете выложить?

----------


## Fltr

> Похоже надо качать Печать НД с PDF417 x64 (1.0.4) релиз, а по второй ссылке только 1.0.3, есть у кого можете выложить?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sqvC/5JWhQfuoN

----------

Albert1971 (11.02.2020), AnatoliyD (19.03.2020), atol_zlat (06.03.2020), DanMcDee (12.04.2020), Divra (09.05.2020), maxia (13.04.2020), M_a_s_i_k (17.02.2020), n01 (30.03.2020), NORD (12.02.2020), pcdoktor2 (11.03.2020), PreteRosso (08.10.2020), romashca27 (03.04.2020), Separator (11.02.2020), sergey8 (20.03.2020), Svetlana_K (02.03.2020), Syberia (15.05.2020), wolfsanger (28.04.2020), ZapMos (11.02.2020), _Vlupidol_ (27.02.2020)

----------


## Michael_N

> ничего не помогает и "Отключили Безопасный режим и защиту от опасных действий?" уже все попробовали, что делатьто. как эта 1сина достала вечно каието приколы. и с 64 на 32 не слезть.


Если у вас версия базовая, то обработка работать не будет. Спасет программа print-nd-pdf417.ехе

----------


## Albert1971

Michael, 1С действительно что-то накрутила в последних релизах своих, ссылка с предыдущего поста на релиз 1.0.4 решила проблему)

----------


## Bylka

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sqvC/5JWhQfuoN


Перезалейте, плиз! ссылка больше не пашет!

----------


## Fltr

> Перезалейте, плиз! ссылка больше не пашет!


Проверил, все скачивается нормально.

----------

Svetlana_K (02.03.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> Перезалейте, плиз! ссылка больше не пашет!


Проверил, все скачивается нормально. Напишите почту, отправлю на почту.

----------


## Detsle

Как поставить это чудо на конфигурацию 2.0?

----------


## treblinka

1.0.4 и pdf417 3.2.4 --- всё взлетело. Устанавливал 2020 02 28

----------


## Detsle

Как сделать тоже самое на редакции 2.0?

----------


## pcdoktor2

После обновленгия БП до релиза 3_0_75_109 модуль перестает работать! Требует, как раньше, "Установите модуль..."

----------


## pcdoktor2

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sqvC/5JWhQfuoN


Работает! Спасибо, добрый Человек!

----------


## Бурчун

BAS_комплексное управление предприятием - не надо ничего выдумывать и вытаскивать со стороны. Все есть внутри и главное можно вытащить и вставить куда надо.

----------


## осмысленный

добрый день!  Будет ли работать с 8.3.16.1224? Скачал, но не устанавливается. 
Или как правильно установить?

----------


## осмысленный

Версия 1.0.4 и pdf417 3.2.4

----------


## AnatoliyD

Спасибо друже!!!

----------


## Alexloco

Как сделать тоже самое на редакции 2.0?

----------


## n01

YES!!! БП 3.0.76.73 1с 8.3.16.1030 x64 печатает штрихкод после отключения безопасного режима!
Ничто так не бесит как рукожопая 1с, хорошо что редко сталкиваюсь..

----------


## vaiteri

Вот версия посвежее - 1.0.5
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/54L2/3hnQEjfJL
работает на платформе 8.3.17.1386 и бухгалтерия 3.0.77.56

----------

Albert1971 (08.10.2020), cioperson (01.09.2020), Divra (09.05.2020), Fltr (30.04.2020), Fritz_ (26.05.2020), igo131969 (07.05.2020), inems (15.06.2020), kabantus (13.05.2020), x-mik (30.04.2020), ZloiDi (30.06.2020)

----------


## Линусик

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------

igo131969 (07.05.2020)

----------


## shultz-nln

Коллеги, есть у кого-нибудь сабж версии 1.0.6. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## treblinka

https://infostart.ru/public/869624/

----------


## YurEn

Кто скачал с infostart версию 1.0.6 поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## lexer

1.0.6 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ZHq/nNrpir7da

----------

Ajuice (14.08.2020), cccp28rus (02.02.2021), de_Gauss (29.08.2020), dikii (13.07.2020), Fltr (12.07.2020), igo131969 (09.12.2020), Konor18 (12.07.2020), M_a_s_i_k (22.07.2020), PreteRosso (08.10.2020), pushkin-alex (11.08.2020), root7 (12.07.2020), Slava457568567 (26.08.2020), YurEn (12.07.2020), ZapMos (30.07.2020), Алёныч (04.08.2021)

----------


## PreteRosso

Спасибо! 1.0.4 работает. Новее, наверное, тоже)) Для немаленьких БД более чем актуально.

----------


## alexandr_ll

С Дружественного форума:




> Можете проверить и сообщить на форуме..., что на последних релизах конфигураций расширение не нужно для печати pdf417 из 1С x64? У меня все работает - случайно обнаружил.


Это в личку пришло от пожелавшего остаться неизвестным.

Проверил и подтвердилось - в БП 3.0.82.24 от 02.09.20 ещё не работает, а в БП 3.0.84.35 от 05.11.20 - уже работает (и в файловой, и в серверной, и в веб с тонким клиентом).

Спасибо анонимному автору находки!

----------

igo131969 (09.12.2020)

----------

